

Phone Halo vs ZOMM. Who shall win? - cgherb911
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303695604575181932770066898.html?mod=WSJ_hp_editorsPicks

======
cgherb911
Hey HN,

I've been working on Phone Halo for 2 years and this is a great milestone for
me. I know this wouldn't have been possible without the people on this forum
and the interesting discussions that happen here.

As thanks, here's a special HN discount code for $10 off.

Coupon code: IMAHACKER

-Chris Herbert

~~~
apphacker
Oh shit, I just read the article and bought Phone Halo and then came in here
and saw this. Sucks to be me. :(

Ah, was able to cancel it! Sweet. :)

~~~
cgherb911
Glad you got the discount!

